# runtime error 3265 in vb6 with access



## jaiminardeshna (Dec 30, 2010)

i have got an error like this

'Runtime error 3265'

Item cannot be found in the collection corresponding to the requested name or ordinal.


please help me 

my project is pending for this trouble.


thanking in advanced

my mail id is jatipat@yahoo.com


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 1, 2011)

see if this helps
PRB: ADO Does Not Return Records After an Update


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 1, 2011)

can you explain what you want to do and what is your project.
error cannot be resolved without providing full information.


----------



## jaiminardeshna (Jan 6, 2011)

thanx very much



i solved the problem.

i filtered recordset once in this form.
but i can't remove that filter before closing the form.
i remove filter before closing the form & i got the solution.



thanx again


----------

